# Funky Fruit Salad



## esther (Aug 27, 2003)

so my friend is leaving back home tomorrow. so last night, we made her whats called a farbrengen. which is a chassidic gathering. and because we are girls, we make the food part really nice. so i went and bought mangos, nectarines, peaches, apples, oranges, fresh dates and grapes and cut them all up in cubes. then added a pack of granola to that, which had dried fruit and nuts in it. added a bit of wine and let it sit for a bit in the fridge. it was really good, actually.
then i made some jugs of chai tea, with soy milk. it was really nice. 
but im so sad that she is leaving...


----------



## oldcoot (Aug 28, 2003)

Speaking of chunky fruit salads, BW often serves a similar vaariety  of fresh fruits and berries in a goblet with a small scoop of vanilla ice cream on top.  Makes  for a delightfully refreshing accompaniment.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Aug 28, 2003)

*Snooty fruit*

Esther, your recipe reminds me of one of my favorite desserts. I like to take honeydew melon (for God's sake, only when it's in season) and slice it, then pour a sabayon sauce over the top. Nothing beats the yummy goodness of wine combined with the wholesome delicacy of fruit.   

Old Coot, your ice cream idea would also go just perfectly with honeydew and sabayon sauce.  Ah! I must go try it out right now...

_*(Comes back an hour later, mad.)*_ Dangit, the melon's aren't in season! This will have to wait till next june.  :x


----------

